# St Edwards Hospital, Cheddleton, Staffordshire, Winter 2009



## mingerocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Whilst walking the dog a few weekend ago i decided to have a nose around at the few remaining original buildings on the now fully developed former asylum.
To my surprise the Mortuary is completley untouched.

The hospital was constructed in 1897 to cope with the influx of patients from other nearby asylums, this entire site was set in ancient woodland and was amazingly landscaped.

The hospital had closed by 1999 and soon afterwards Redrow Homes started to convert many of the former hospital buildings into apartments.






The Mortury

















The VERY icey tunnel on the way to the hospital grounds!









Hope this was ok for a first time report

The chapel is still standing just opposite the mortury,would love to get in and get some pics of that at a later date


----------



## lemonheart (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow!!!! This place is just what we were looking for. Could anyone tell me the rough address of this place!!! All excited again. And if anyone has any information who it is owned by that would be amazing!!!!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 19, 2010)

Lemonheart, have you tried typing apartments at St Edwards in google?

that's what I typed, and this is what came up.

http://www.stedwardspark.org/

Please, next time you want information on something that's been explored, please use either the search button, or google. Both are you friend, and easy to use. 

 Sal


----------



## vanburen (Jan 21, 2010)

Cracking report,nice one for posting your pics....


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 25, 2010)

Shame you didn't get in any of the buildings, looks like it could have been a cracker!


----------

